# HGVC Flamingo vs HGVC Las Vegas Hilton



## Pandora2im4 (Jun 14, 2014)

Current Flamingo Owners or other informed sources:  I am looking at purchasing a 1 BR unit at either HGVC Flamingo or HGVC Las Vegas Hilton (LVH/Convention Center).  I understand that HGVC Flamingo owners have use rights at the Flamingo Hotel Casino Pool.  Is there any language in the HGVC Flamingo owner's documentation that gives any minimal condition guarantee on the Flamingo Hotel Casino?  To be honest, I'm concerned that Caesars current financials may lead conditions at the Flamingo to continue to deteriorate.  Last time I was there, it seemed like management had given up on basic maintenance - windows on the front of the casino filthy, carpets nasty, etc.


----------



## vegasVIP (Jun 19, 2014)

This is my best guess, but I dont think so.  I doubt the Flamingo would strap themselves to a binding agreement with a small time share building.  But with that said, Flamingo is still my favorite location to stay and I just the Flamingo hotel as a quick pass through to the strip, lol.

Ken


----------



## Blues (Jun 19, 2014)

Welcome to TUG.

First, it doesn't really matter where you buy.  Neither Flamingo or Karen Ave (LV Hilton site) are busy enough that you need to use the 9-12 month Home Resort window.  At 9 months out, you can reserve any unit at any location; and that's plenty early for these two resorts.  So buy where you get the maintenance fees are lowest and you can find the best deal.  That said, it's been a while since I've compared the two, but usually there's very little difference in price or MF between these resorts.

As to your questions.  Caesars has some legal, contractual obligations with respect to HGVC Flamingo.  A couple of years ago, we (owners) voted on a legal deal with Caesars, to facilitate their building of the Linq.  They needed some easement access through Flamingo property, so an agreement was reached and ratified by the owners.  What we owners got from the deal was a contractual obligation that the main hotel pool would continue to be made available to all HGVC Flamingo guests, forever; a certain number of parking spaces set aside in the parking structure; and easement access from the rear exit of HGVC Flamingo to the rear of the Flamingo Hotel (the walkway passes over hotel property, the agreement leaves that access available).

AFAIK, there were no guarantees in this agreement about the hotel's maintenance or condition of the facilities.

HTH,
Bob


----------



## Pandora2im4 (Jun 21, 2014)

Thank you so much.  The advice on buying where the maintenance fees are lowest will most certainly be heeded!


----------



## Duanerice (Jul 13, 2014)

An advantage of the Flamingo location, my favorite by far, is that I don't think Hilton has the right of first refusal. That means if you get a great low price Hilton cannot come in and buy it back instead of letting the sale go through.  I think this is their only location like this.  
Duane


----------



## FatPedro (Jul 13, 2014)

Welcome Pandora2im4,

Duanerice is correct that Flamingo does not have ROFR, and that it's the only location that has it.

Blues is also correct that it's usually not busy enough there, unless there is something going on in town (holidays, an awards ceremony, etc.)

We bought Flamingo a year ago, and DH and I stayed there for the first time last November.  My mother in law and her sister in law joined us there and we all loved it!  We are looking forward to our stay there in the Fall this year, with members if my family.

I like the location - smack dab on the strip, and the deli downstairs is very convenient.

Hope this helped!


----------

